# Next Smash Bros. Dropping Cutscenes Because Of Online Uploads



## Gahars (Jul 25, 2013)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl, the last entry for the series, featured a campaign called The Subspace Emissary. It was basically a crack fic on steroids, throwing the varied roster into a single narrative. The story wasn't exactly high art, but it was a decent enough excuse to create insane team ups of classic characters (and the Ice Climbers), both in gameplay and cutscene form.

If you enjoyed those cutscenes, well, too bad. They're not coming back because of... uh, the internet.



> Series creator Masahiro Sakurai recently shared his disappointment that the cutscenes were uploaded to the internet. In a regular column on Weekly Famitsu (translated by Kotaku), he explained why he won't be including them in the series' next entry.
> 
> "I felt if players saw the cutscenes outside of the game, they would no longer serve as rewards for playing the game, so I've decided against having them," Sakurai wrote. Instead, characters will get intro sequences similar to what we saw at E3 with the introduction of Mega Man, Animal Crossing's Villager and the Wii Fit Trainer.


  GameInformer

More like Super Smash Bros. Bawl.

Nintendo's relationship with the internet isn't exactly stellar (cough cough), and here is yet another bump in the road. It seems absolutely silly to remove cutscenes, of all things, just because they end up on the internet. I mean, everything ends up on the internet. You wouldn't remove the game's score just because people might listen to it "out of context" online, right? Right?

...You know, I'm going to stop talking before I give them any more ideas.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 25, 2013)

All I can say is...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh boy . . .


----------



## TheCasketMan (Jul 25, 2013)

That was the only reason I played Brawl.


----------



## Ryupower (Jul 25, 2013)

any type of gameplay or any cutscenes  or intros scenes will find it way to the Internet at some point
be it youtube or a live stream(like twitch)

it will be on the intent at some point

so why cut them
people will still like to see them in a good quality(right forom the game)  on there own system
many people(with bad Internet and or a bad PC) can not watch online/streaming  HD  videos


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 25, 2013)

Well that's lame.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 25, 2013)

> "I felt if players saw the cutscenes outside of the game, they would no longer serve as rewards for playing the game, so I've decided against having them," Sakurai wrote. Instead, *characters will get intro sequences similar to what we saw at E3 with the introduction of Mega Man, Animal Crossing's Villager and the Wii Fit Trainer.*


Isn't that pretty much the same thing...?


----------



## Rydian (Jul 25, 2013)

They think people care about the cutscenes for SSE?  They were some of the dumbest shit I've seen (fanfic on crack is right), the only reason I didn't skip them was so I'd have a better idea of what the goal for the next stage would be.

Adventure Mode in Melee worked just fine.


----------



## 2ndApex (Jul 25, 2013)

Who cares?


----------



## ForteGospel (Jul 25, 2013)

I laugh at those that say it's lame or deal breaker.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 25, 2013)

So where are the uploaded cutscenes?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 25, 2013)

Gee maybe if I didn't want to spoil the story I'd, oh I dunno not look it up?

Silly choice, I like SSE.


----------



## Qtis (Jul 25, 2013)

While it's not a deal-breaker, the reasoning behind this is just plain stupid. It's almost like saying it's not worth making Game of Thrones as a series because someone may have read the books. pff..


----------



## lismati (Jul 25, 2013)

I think they should remove the music too. The soundtrack can end up online too! Heck, get rid of the entire game and replace it with a black screen. Let's Plays, you know.


----------



## Vappy (Jul 25, 2013)

Hardly the most important part of the game, but I thought it was a nice added bit of fun to the single-player. Shame to see it go, hope Nintendo devs pull their heads out of their asses about the internet soon.


----------



## TackyPie (Jul 25, 2013)

If people didnt want to spoil the story mode they shouldnt be searching it up.


----------



## Lushay (Jul 25, 2013)

He was upset that the cut scenes were uploaded on the Internet? What? That's kind of a really weird excuse. I would understand if they were absent on 3ds, but the fact they are taking them out of the WiiU version as well is a little strange. As long as they make it up in better game play I guess I won't miss it that much.


----------



## emigre (Jul 25, 2013)

In fairness guys, this is Nintendo...


----------



## Hielkenator (Jul 25, 2013)

YES!
BTW I cannot find the cutscenes to be honest.
( I wished they removed the cutscenes form Metroid other M, or at least make them skippable.)


----------



## 2ndApex (Jul 25, 2013)

How is a game "not" having a feature that nobody cared about front page news (*coughNSMBUthread*)?

GBATemp is quickly reaching Kotaku status.


----------



## BenRK (Jul 25, 2013)

I facepalmed when I read "[cutscenes are] rewards for playing the game." That... that is not why someone plays SSB... why would it be? Heck, that's not why people play games in general... I'm tired of developers considering cutscenes as rewards when they are nothing of the sort.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 25, 2013)

Why should he care if the cutscenes were uploaded to the internet?
Oh wait, Nintendo.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 25, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Nintendo's relationship with the internet isn't exactly stellar (cough cough), and here is yet another bump in the road. It seems absolutely silly to remove cutscenes, of all things, just because they end up on the internet. I mean, everything ends up on the internet. You wouldn't remove the game's score just because people might listen to it "out of context" online, right? Right?


 
By that logic (reductio ad absurdum) why make the game at all, if its going to end up on a torrent site as a .rar zipped iso file.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Jul 25, 2013)

How about because uh... deadlines and multi-platform development?


----------



## tbgtbg (Jul 25, 2013)

2ndApex said:


> How is a game "not" having a feature that nobody cared about front page news (*coughNSMBUthread*)?
> 
> GBATemp is quickly reaching Kotaku status.



I look forward to front page news complaining that there are no games with female leads and the ones that do have boobs that are too big.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 25, 2013)

Makes sense then. But he could encrypt them in the disc. I saw how the cutscene were leaked last time. Was because they were just there without any protection.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 25, 2013)

How in the world did someone upload cutscenes from the game ALREADY???? How did they even let someone get a hold of them in the first place. Either way, doesn't bother me much as I've never really got the chance to play a Smash Bros. game.


----------



## gamecaptor (Jul 25, 2013)

Well this is disappointing. I actually enjoyed the cut scenes/story, even if it was totally obscure.

Part of me feels like this is actually because they are trying to rush to get it out. Cutting corners to get it to retail asap.


----------



## Lestworth (Jul 25, 2013)

I think people are angry, not because of these "cutscenes" but because Ninty is blaming the internet, and punishing its fans over it. I mean come on, its not like the internet was just created yesterday -.-


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 25, 2013)

Lestworth said:


> I think people are angry, not because of these "cutscenes" but because Ninty is blaming the internet, and punishing its fans over it. I mean come on, *its not like the internet was just created yesterday* -.-





But its Nintendo the ones were talking about.


----------



## Chary (Jul 25, 2013)

I myself don't mind this too terribly. The reasoning for it, though, is pathetically stupid.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm much happier if everyone gets an intro sequence like megaman did.
That's still a step up from those weird image/battle animation mixups they had back in melee

I do however agree that things would work out much better for nintendo if only they would just stop explaining their reasoning all the time.
just say: fuck you, we pay for development, its our decision.


----------



## Enchilada (Jul 25, 2013)

There will always be people who upload videos or walkthroughs.

This really is dumb.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 25, 2013)

jonesman99 said:


> How in the world did someone upload cutscenes from the game ALREADY???? How did they even let someone get a hold of them in the first place. Either way, doesn't bother me much as I've never really got the chance to play a Smash Bros. game.



Some people seem to be a tad confused. 
The cutscenes from the New smash bros were NOT leaked. 
The decision being made here, is that the NEW smashbros will have NO cutscenes, because all of BRAWL'S cutscenes were uploaded to the Internet.


----------



## bowser (Jul 25, 2013)

This gives a new meaning to the word "cutscenes"  

They cut the scenes!


----------



## mightymuffy (Jul 25, 2013)

Aren't they ditching the SSE & just doing an adventure mode ala Melee/N64 Smash? Not that much point having cutscenes anyway then...
Cutscenes in SSB are just like the SSE itself: Nice to watch, once! If they're cramming the disc with something that'll last more than one viewing instead then bring it on, so I'm in the 'no big deal' crowd too


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Jul 25, 2013)

WTH!!!!!!! That was one of my favorite songs


----------



## Öhr (Jul 25, 2013)

Reality left nintendo somewhere far behind. the world changes nintendo, this ain't nintendo 64 days nor are your games as good as from that era. you disappoint me.


----------



## DS1 (Jul 25, 2013)

What will be this miraculous reward for playing that you can't enjoy via the internet be?

Is it just _having fun_!? Because if it is...


----------



## ßleck (Jul 25, 2013)

Really disappointing. Not only what Nintendo decided to do to the cutscenes, but also most of the reactions it got here. I thought the cutscenes were a pretty good addition to SSBB.


----------



## Gullwing (Jul 25, 2013)

Umm okay... 1 question. Are they completely retarded?


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 25, 2013)

Don't make any more games nintendo because people will just do let's play videos and ruin the game so they don't even have to play it


----------



## Slamicite (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't care about the cutscenes, but that they actually explicitly told that there will be no cutscenes is stupid. There is no reason why you would tell features being removed rather than what is being added. You'd tell good things being added to create hype and then when the game is released it can be judged as a whole. Saying what is being removed creates bad opinions since what is being added or removed is the only way to judge a game which has so little information out, whereas simply not saying it would go unnoticed once the game becomes available, provided that it's good.

The fact that they gave such a crazy reason is even more ridiculous, as people are likely to disagree with a decision if they see a bad argument made for it.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 25, 2013)

this is bullshit this is all because Smash Brothers BRAWL's cutscenes were leaked a year before the game was unvelied. (so they pulled an EA [Mass effect 3 ending leak])

I say this is just borderline laziness and they know it.

fewer characters [possibly DLC bullshit for the missing roster]
no story mode or CG scenes
Wii Fit Trainer

what was a day one pre-order has possibly turned into a major PASS or second hand purchase for me.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jul 25, 2013)

They can always take it down anyways... -_- They pissed me off with the whole one year wait. They said that they would be focusing on third party if I remember correctly. I'm pretty sure they also said that it would be able to cross-play (but that doesn't matter, much). They said all the characters from brawl wouldn't return, because of "time", if that were true, then why not make downloadable DLC?
I was glad when Brawl mods came, it gave it more replay value, I hope it happens with the Wii U too.

I didn't expect it to have a story mode, just an adventure, I knew this was going to happen anyways.The story wasn't really great either, I liked it a lot, but the adventure part was the reason it was actually good. Still, lame excuse Sakuria!

I also doubt that stickers will return and especially be customizable *outside* of Adventure since he's focusing on gameplay mostly.And since he's focusing on gameplay I expect it to be better than melee and flawless. I also expect the 3DS version to be very customizable.


----------



## frogboy (Jul 25, 2013)

Even if they DID exist and DID end up online... couldn't they just claim revenue?


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 25, 2013)

Sakurai... you're lazy awesome. Leave cutscenes to Kojima and his movie-wanna-be games


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jul 25, 2013)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> were leaked a year before the game was unvelied.



Wait, what?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 25, 2013)

RedCoreZero said:


> Wait, what?


 
yeah Smash Brothers BRAWL cutscenes were leaked a year before the game was ready for market. Looks like Nintendo is still buthurt about it

or just saw an opportunity to be lazy

First the Wii-U (need I do any explaining there?)

Then Nintendo fucking over LP'ers who promote their games

Now Nintendo is shutting out japanese indie developers

and finally this.

I think Nintendo needs to fire the individual in charge for Public Relations. you can't have a PUBLIC. *RELATIONSHIP* if you keep making the public angry.

If Nintendo keeps this up. They are going to have a public opinion rating on par to Microsoft.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 25, 2013)

2ndApex said:


> How is a game "not" having a feature that nobody cared about front page news (*coughNSMBUthread*)?
> 
> GBATemp is quickly reaching Kotaku status.


Because some people do care about it, it's gaming news, and this is a gaming website. Are you seriously complaining because the front page is finally being actively updated after going through week long bursts, if not longer, of nothing over the past couple of years? Not all news will be what you deem to be important. Get over it.


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Jul 25, 2013)

prettty pathetic


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Jul 25, 2013)

I am reminded of that Easter Egg that happens when you play _WarioWare: Twisted!_ and _WarioWare: Touched!_ in the same console. The description said that it's not even on the Internet yet!


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 26, 2013)

just put Isaac from Golden Sun as a Playable character and you´re forgiven .


----------



## Sefi (Jul 26, 2013)

Everything ends up on the internet.  Why even make games at all, I mean it will just end up on that internet!

This excuse is so poor, I thought this was a quote from Microsoft.


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Jul 26, 2013)

Meh they're probably too lazy make it again in the new Super Smash Bros game


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 26, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> just put Isaac from Golden Sun as a Playable character and you´re forgiven .



unless he's $5.00 DLC


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 26, 2013)

First off, the game HAS cutscenes just not a MOVIE anymore, but indivdual cutscenes for each character. its right there in the original topic. second, who the fuck cares?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 26, 2013)

*Looks at thread about cut scene removal*

That's nice. 

Now, if you'll excuse me, I'll be going back to play Brawl and Melee.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 26, 2013)

> Iwata: "I think the public view of Nintendo will be changed"



you got that right. Just not the way that he's going to like


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm surprised how many people are getting their panties in a twist about this. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought that Smash Bros was about, you know, _*fighting*_, but hey, I'm wrong about a lot of things. I'm surprised people decide whether or not they buy a game on whether or not they have cut scenes. What's next, people won't buy a console for not having blast processing?

Oy vey.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 26, 2013)

This is just their way of saying Fuck You because we forced them to keep Melee at EVO 2013.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm still going to get this game, I know Sonic is going to be left out.But, I'm sure many characters won't be left out, I know the ones I use will return.Even if more shit happens: 



Spoiler


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 26, 2013)

Nintendo are being dicks lately, first cutting off Japanese Indie developers now this, seriously, lighten up, you WiiU isn't selling and you are facing competition from other parts of Asia (There are developers from Taiwan to even as far as Vietnam and Singapore participating in TGS).  Horrible business decisions all around.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 26, 2013)

The butt-hurt is strong in this thread   Not buying a game on solely based on having no cut scenes.  I didn't know Smash Bros was an RPG.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 26, 2013)

guess what?
I SEE ANOTHER PETITION COMING!
As if we haven't had enough of those recently -.-


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 26, 2013)

ShawnTRods said:


> guess what?
> I SEE ANOTHER PETITION COMING!
> As if we haven't had enough of those recently -.-


 

They should call it, "why the hell we're so butt-hurt about cut scenes in a Smash Bros game" petition. I know I'd sign it.

People need to get over it, not everyone cares about cut scenes, and it's a damn lame excuse to not buy a game. Nintendo doesn't owe people anything. They removed cut scenes, but so what? I agree with Rydian it was nothing but fan fiction; Melee's Adventure mode was so much better.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 26, 2013)

I couldn't give any more fucks that I already don't.

As long there's online gameplay and my fav characters still there, I'm happy enough, so why are whining about this?


----------



## hhs (Jul 26, 2013)

Honestly I hope they drop subspace entirely. A single player is fine but don't put us through that garbage again.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 26, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> I couldn't give any more fucks that I already don't.
> 
> As long there's online gameplay and my fav characters still there, I'm happy enough, so why are whining about this?


 

It's the internet, that's why. The law of the internet states, if something happens that people disagree with, there must be at least two people to participate in a bitch-fest and/or diatribe about something they have no control over.




hhs said:


> Honestly I hope they drop subspace entirely. A single player is fine but don't put us through that garbage again.


Exactly, who the hell cares? It's just stupid cut scenes. If people are going to lose sleep over this, they should consider another hobby.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> It's the internet, that's why. The law of the internet states, if something happens that people disagree with, there must be at least two people to participate in a bitch-fest and/or diatribe about something they have no control over.


 
Yeah like, it doesn't cut scenes, so what?
Valve also said they weren't announcing anything and they announced Half Life 3, Nintendo said they were gonna brick 3DS consoles if they know they're being used for piracy and they didn't, who knows if they might be bluffing?

But no, lets bitch about how it doesn't have cutscenes, and how much of a dick Nintendo is being.


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Exactly, who the hell cares? It's just stupid cut scenes. If people are going to lose sleep over this, they should consider another hobby.


 
b-but, I liked when:



Spoiler



Captain falcon,olimar,DK,diddy K, pikachu and samus fought Meta ridley on the the falcon crusader





Spoiler



and when fox,falco,peach,sheik,kirby and mr game and watch fought Duon on the top of Meta knight´s Airship.....


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 26, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> b-but, I liked when:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 

Nope. Apathy levels still at 9000. I skipped the cut scenes because I didn't give a damn.


----------



## wolf-snake (Jul 26, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> b-but, I liked when:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It was a shit story and you know it. It was cool the first time and made unlocking characters more easy but after that it was painful to watch. Nothing really important happens, the characters are there just to be there and the lack of personality is just uhhhg. New super mario bros 2 had a better story and even mario had more personality there.
For me that was brawl weakest point and if I have to play that game again to unlock every character again I'll rather do 400 vs matches by myself


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 26, 2013)

wolf-snake said:


> It was a shit story and you know it.


 
I liked the story a bit, probably because it made almost no sense, it wasn't an oscar winning story, but it had Ike and Snake!, how can it not be awesome?!.


----------



## elgarta (Jul 26, 2013)

Qtis said:


> It's almost like saying it's not worth making Game of Thrones as a series because someone may have read the books. pff..


 
Actually, that is a pretty bad comparison. It'd be more like saying it's not worth making a Game of Thrones TV series because it would end up all over the internet.


----------



## ov3rkill (Jul 26, 2013)

I, for one, don't care. hahaha


----------



## orcid (Jul 26, 2013)

Everybody said the story mode was weak and only few people liked it, but now everybody cares about the cutscenes and hates Nintendo. The internet is crazy.
Also he didn't decide to have no cutscenes at all but another kind of cutscenes that can't be spoilered. It is not bad idea for a game that doesn't need cutscenes for the story.


----------



## Clarky (Jul 26, 2013)

I still recall when brawl came out in Japan and people were removing the cutscenes to fit the game on a single layer DVD, how time changes everything


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 26, 2013)

clarky said:


> I still recall when brawl came out in Japan and people were removing the cutscenes to fit the game on a single layer DVD, how time changes everything


 
hehe DVD5...that sucked...then came Wanikokko who made the USB Loader


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 26, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> I couldn't give any more fucks that I already don't.
> 
> As long there's online gameplay and my fav characters still there, I'm happy enough, so why are whining about this?


 
We need to whine about *something*; you can't expect us to just sit around after we've finished whining about something else.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 26, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> We need to whine about *something*; you can't expect us to just sit around after we've finished whining about something else.


 
Then whine about something else.


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 26, 2013)

Hop2089 said:


> Nintendo are being dicks lately, *first cutting off Japanese Indie developers now this*, seriously, lighten up, you WiiU isn't selling and you are facing competition from other parts of Asia (There are developers from Taiwan to even as far as Vietnam and Singapore participating in TGS). Horrible business decisions all around.


 

Wait. THAT's the first dick-move? Not the fact its taking them a year to implement Miiverse to their own goddamn handheld while iPhones have had it for months? Not taking ad-revenue from people who are essentially promoting their games? THAT?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 26, 2013)

Two words: 

"Who cares?"


----------



## Sanoblue (Jul 26, 2013)

Petition for bringing back Cut scenes to Next Brawl titles....

www.ImSuperButthurtOverBrawl.com


----------



## kuwanger (Jul 26, 2013)

So...any chance of Nintendo retroactively doing the same for Metroid: Other M?  Okay, I kid, I kid.  

Honestly, as others have pointed out, the whole SSE movie clips thing were just nonsense, AFAICT.  So, I don't see it as any real big loss.  But, the reasoning behind it is on the same line as if they had said, "We're not including an accumulation of cutscenes in the new SSB because it was sunny and blue skies today."  So, I can understand being totally confused.  But, just like Metroid: Other M, as long as the game play is good enough, what do I care about story?  I mean, the point of Nintendo games was supposed to be fun, not story, right?


----------



## Dork (Jul 26, 2013)

It's like you guys have no reading comprehension.


> Instead, characters will get intro sequences similar to what we saw at E3 with the introduction of Mega Man, Animal Crossing's Villager and the Wii Fit Trainer.


 
We will still be getting videos, just not boring Subspace Emissary tier cutscenes.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 26, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Wait. THAT's the first dick-move? Not the fact its taking them a year to implement Miiverse to their own goddamn handheld while iPhones have had it for months? Not taking ad-revenue from people who are essentially promoting their games? THAT?


 
Yes, it's the first dick move. Who cares what kind of internet shit they are or are not doing: none of that will be useful if they don't release some games and prevent their company from going under. Which won't happen, since loyal Nintendo fans don't want to see them go under. I don't want them to go under, and I think I'm a loyal fan. They can take as much time as they need to implement anything, provided they release some games we want to play in a timely fashion.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 26, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> It's like you guys have no reading comprehension.
> 
> 
> We will still be getting videos, just not boring Subspace Emissary tier cutscenes.


 

Asking for people to use reading comprehension, _on the internet_? Isn't that a bit, well, too presumptuous of a thing to ask?

Besides, those Brawl cut scenes were meh at best.


----------



## Dork (Jul 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Isn't that a bit, well, too presumptuous of a thing to ask?


 


Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



probably


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 26, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

What do I want to say to all those who aren't going to buy the game because of the cut scenes



Spoiler



big f***ing deal


----------



## Dork (Jul 26, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> What do I want to say to all those who aren't going to buy the game because of the cut scenes


 
Recommend them this movie.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 26, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> Recommend them this movie.


 

I will!


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 26, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Yes, it's the first dick move. Who cares what kind of internet shit they are or are not doing: none of that will be useful if they don't release some games and prevent their company from going under. Which won't happen, since loyal Nintendo fans don't want to see them go under. I don't want them to go under, and I think I'm a loyal fan. They can take as much time as they need to implement anything, provided they release some games we want to play in a timely fashion.


 

Who the hell buys Nintendo consoles for Japanese Indie games!?


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 26, 2013)

The Milkman said:


> Who the hell buys Nintendo consoles for Japanese Indie games!?


 
I don't know?!? I sure don't. I've got more interesting things to do than play indie games. Sheesh...


----------



## The Milkman (Jul 26, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> I don't know?!? I sure don't. I've got more interesting things to do than play indie games. Sheesh...


 

Welp. I'm fucking done.


----------



## 2ndApex (Jul 26, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> Because some people do care about it, it's gaming news, and this is a gaming website. Are you seriously complaining because the front page is finally being actively updated after going through week long bursts, if not longer, of nothing over the past couple of years? Not all news will be what you deem to be important. Get over it.


 

There's so much gaming news going on right now and it's pretty laughable that this makes it to the front page. It's not about me caring, it's about relevancy. Same shit went on during Evo 2013. Nintendo almost pulled SSBM from the tournament, and there were dozens of breath-taking sets and great presentations but somehow the super awkward Xbox One KI presentation (that nobody watched) getting booed was the only thing up here.

I'd probably take actual news or nothing over stuff like this, at least on GbatempV3 you could filter stuff out to read console hacking/modding/homebrew updates exclusively.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 26, 2013)

But, this is the Temp, any tidbit of info is passed off as major news and then immediately blown out of proportion. Once it reaches to that level, a s**tstorm commences. Lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 26, 2013)

2ndApex said:


> and there were dozens of breath-taking sets and great presentations but somehow the super awkward Xbox One KI presentation (that nobody watched) getting booed was the only thing up here.


Probably because people are getting so jaded with announcements of things to come (and _announcements of announcements_, a shitty trend we've seen in the past year).

With all the games that get announced (especially at console launch and presentations) and then either delayed for years or cancelled, I can't blame people for not exactly having faith in something that's not concrete and instead focusing on what they can be certain is actually coming out (the systems themselves, sequels to series that have no historical delays/cancellations).


----------



## gamewitch (Jul 26, 2013)

Who the hell  play SSB for a story? If I wanted story I would play some deep rpg or read a book....


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 26, 2013)

Glad to see Nintendo are still living in 1987.


----------



## Super.Nova (Jul 26, 2013)

It's sad to see Nintendo making such stupid actions over silly matters while Sony and Microsoft plan for big things for their respective consoles.
But seriously, is that supposed to be a valid, sane reason!?!


----------



## Lestworth (Jul 26, 2013)

2ndApex said:


> There's so much gaming news going on right now and it's pretty laughable that this makes it to the front page. It's not about me caring, it's about relevancy. Same shit went on during Evo 2013. Nintendo almost pulled SSBM from the tournament, and there were dozens of breath-taking sets and great presentations but somehow the super awkward Xbox One KI presentation (that nobody watched) getting booed was the only thing up here.
> 
> I'd probably take actual news or nothing over stuff like this, at least on GbatempV3 you could filter stuff out to read console hacking/modding/homebrew updates exclusively.


 

Yeah but the Evo crowd didn't boo Killer Instinct, they booed when the guy said " Xbox One ... "

I believe that people are more angry over the way Nintendo announced it, rather then removing the content. Basically blaming the internet (a huge source of your revenue and marketing) for their mistakes is a big no no.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 26, 2013)

Oooh this looks fun

The competitive smash brothers scene is relevant, worthy of respect and pissed off by this move.



the_randomizer said:


> But, this is the Temp, any tidbit of info is passed off as major news and then immediately blown out of proportion. Once it reaches to that level, a s**tstorm commences. Lather, rinse, repeat.




http://gbatemp.net/search/13788316/ (might not work for others/long)
http://gbatemp.net/threads/ea-is-developing-wii-u-games.348280/#post-4649900
http://gbatemp.net/threads/facebook-security-breach.350010/page-2#post-4688781


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 26, 2013)

That's smart Nintendo.

Here's another idea - don't make the game at all. After all, those naughty Youtube LP'ers are going to play it and spoil the fun for other players.

God, the relationship between Nintendo and video streaming sites is just terrible. It's like they don't realize that such videos can actually bring in some customers. It's literally free advertisement.


----------



## B.B.Link (Jul 26, 2013)

They been leaking shit from other games since there been an internet like they did with Brawl so why is this so special? He probably didn't have story mode levels to begin with, or they tried something and it didn't work and they want to scrap the idea, but the cutscenes were already shown to the public at E3, so he tried to blame it on the internet and basically say it's our fault that we not getting cutscenes for a mode nobody wants to play anyways.......

That's Nintendo for you, blame us for their fuck ups.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jul 26, 2013)

Thread is pointless, because no one cares anyways.Unless we are going to bitch about how this is a bad reason.


----------



## urbanman2004 (Oct 2, 2013)

This is nothing new from Nintendo and I'm not surprised. Some time ago Nintendo was trying to get royalties off of Youtubers who upload TASVideos. Nintendo you're running out time: Wii U sucks and the hardcore gamers (and devs) gave up on you and Wii U is selling at a loss. Don't ruin your credibility any worse.


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 2, 2013)

urbanman2004 said:


> This is nothing new from Nintendo and I'm not surprised. Some time ago Nintendo was trying to get royalties off of Youtubers who upload TASVideos. Nintendo you're running out time: Wii U sucks and the hardcore gamers (and devs) gave up on you and Wii U is selling at a loss. Don't ruin your credibility any worse.


 

Thanks for the helpful, new and informative input.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Oct 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> That's smart Nintendo.
> 
> Here's another idea - don't make the game at all. After all, those naughty Youtube LP'ers are going to play it and spoil the fun for other players.
> 
> God, the relationship between Nintendo and video streaming sites is just terrible. It's like they don't realize that such videos can actually bring in some customers. It's literally free advertisement.


 
I'm beginning to think Nintendo's CEO got caught on film while masturbating to Princess Peach, and the video became a viral, horrible, nightmarish experience to him before it was taken down on Youtube. He now has a flaming rage burning inside of him against all video streaming sites and won't cooperate even if it means taking Nintendo down with him.


----------

